# Born on Christmas Day



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's little D6 he was born on Christmas Day, here he is having his first Christmas dinner, and I took little D3 & D4 out for a Christmas visit with the new dogs, they all got along very well and we all had a fine Christmas. Hope you and yours had a great Christmas too!

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

What a wonderful Christmas surprise, that couldn't have been planned any better!!!  

The puppies are just too cute and I love the names. I know your folks must have been overjoyed with those two dolls.  

Thank you for sharing, and I'm glad it was a perfect day for all.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, All the pictures were great but I REALLY love the one with Mama feeding the baby and seeing how protective she is with the wing partly covering her. Just so sweet. 

I know your parents are thrilled with Gidget and Midget - I know I would be. They are so cute. It is nice they'll have one a piece  .


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cuteness overload! Congratulations on your "Noel" baby.  The puppies are adorable too.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww very cute Nab! 

Congratulations on the birth of little D6!

The puppies are gorgeous little bundles. I would have loved to have seen the look on your parents faces seeing these little faces pop out of their Christmas stockings.

Lindi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful surprise is little D6. And the puppies are too cute for words. Lotsa love there in those little faces.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, look at all the cute little babies 
Congradulations to the new addition to the family! You have one special dove there. Those pups have got to be the most adorable puppies I've seen in a long time. I'm sure all your feathered and furry friends will grow up to be very pretty


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How terrific, Nab! Those are great pics!!

What a WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS for ALL!!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww....that is so cute...!


A little Christmas 'Dove-Peeper'....


Bet it's nice and 'cool' up there in your neck of the Woods these days!



Phil
l v


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovely pics and beautiful sentiments. Hope all are thriving and I hope those little puppies got some sweaters for Christmas -- it's been way, way cold here (-20F in Gunnison, and nearly -30F in Alamosa   !!) so I'm sure they're shivering too since you're up high in NV


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so cute, Nab, and perfect timing too!

Cynthia


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww - congratulations Nab  The pictures are just adorable... babies are so wonderful to watch. Hope s/he is continuing to do well -- looking forward to more pictures of course!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*D6 growing like a weed*

I had to change little D6's nest stuff this morning, he had just got breakfast from Dad & Mom and was soooo tired. Look at that belly.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...Now, THERE is a WELL FED, CONTENTED BABY!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cutie!! I haven't even seen my babies today. It's so darn cold, I don't want to mess with them. Even supposed to have some hatching, but I have no idea if they did or not?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a beautiful family indeed!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little D6 is really growing fast*

Only 13 days and he's already fully feathered and already up and flapping his wings and getting up on the perch. He's almost white I think he has a little more of Dad in him than Mom.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh how CUTE!! I guess doves "grow up" faster than pigeons? I can't imagine a 2 week old pigeon perching on the side of anything..........LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable bit of fluff!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great picture, Nab!! Such a cutie!

You just give D6 some hugs and scritches from me!!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a sweet, sweet, baby.

Nab, does he "whistle" much? That is a sound I dearly love from baby doves.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*No whistling yet*

But he's growing pretty fast - that's Dad on the right and Mom in the basket sitting on yet another egg - this girl just keeps pumping them out. By spring I'm going to have to build a Dove Palace next to the Pigeon Palace.


NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nabisho said:


> By spring I'm going to have to build a Dove Palace next to the Pigeon Palace


That is lovely idea!  Looking forward to more pictures, and another wonderful pic of the family..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They will love the dove palace.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, that is a great family picture. You know, they may not do the whistling that baby mourning doves do. They are so sweet, all of them.


----------

